# Internet browsers very slow or non-responsive



## cmlnmbs (Nov 15, 2008)

I've read through all the instructions and understand the heavy work-load of the volunteers. 

Within the past ten days I have switched from McAfee's internet suite to Bit Defender 09 and Comodo - my problems have begun since the switch.

Literally overnight, my browsers (Firefox and IE) have almost stopped working. Most websites are simply inaccessible, while several load if given upwards of 10 minutes. Gmail.com loads normally.

For several years I've had a weather radar program (GRlevel3) that pulls data off the net, and that too is unable to receive any responses. It seems that no other programs are affected.

In Safe Mode both FF and IE work normally. Virus scans have not detected any problems.

As per the instructions I have run GMER and DDS. GMER did not find anything other than my virus protection and firewall. Since there is nothing else has changed, other than what I have already mentioned, I'm assuming that this is a problem that belongs in this forum. I would be grateful for any help. Thanks!


----------



## cmlnmbs (Nov 15, 2008)

Since I created the first post I have continued to search for the problem. Ad-Aware found nothing, Windows Defender came up clean, and the Malicious Software Removal tool returned nothing negative. Through all of this everything continued to run smoothly in Safe Mode, but the problems persisted when not in Safe Mode. 

Despite numerous reboots yesterday, a Shut Down overnight has resulted in a drastic change today. If I didn't know better, I would say that nothing is wrong - FF and IE are functioning (or seeming to) normally. 

I'm wary in believing that whatever happened has cleared itself up. I'll post again if/when something changes again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Ghosts? :smile:


----------



## taskmgr (Nov 15, 2008)

If it comes back, try doing start>run>msconfig and disable all startup processes (not services). Take note of what you disable so that you can re-enable it later. Reboot and see if the problem is still happening.

If it still persists, you might have a problem with the way Windows handles networking - try a soft reinstall inserting the Windows CD while windows is running and follow the onscreen instructions (you don't lose your files doing this).


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

Get rid of Bit defender...Useless piece of .....install Spywareblaster http://www.download.com/SpywareBlaster/3000-8022_4-10196637.html
Also install SuperantiSpyware http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*wildsniper*, I have no idea what you are trying to push here, but a network sniffer is clearly not what this person needs. Please keep the posts on-topic.


----------



## savtech138 (Nov 22, 2008)

Interesting - I mean I guess perhaps the restart cleared something in cache limbo somewhere? Crazy

I am curious to see if this comes back - If its clowing down your browsers and the entire computer then I would see which processes are taking up the most cpu and see what stem from them. Using msconfig to stop all services is another good way, as previously mentioned, to see if one of those services if conflicting with anything causing your issue.

I use AVG Anti-Virus Free and Sygate Personal Firewall Pro with no issues. Remember if you are running anti-spyware, anti-virus and firewall application(s) then you should try to keep it at 1 application or service per threat. Sometimes when you have more than one service for just one type of threat then they can "butt-heads" with each other.


----------

